# Where can I find the bolts?



## jhold1345 (Mar 6, 2020)

I’ve been looking all over the internet for the freakin size of the bolts that go on the back of the wheel bearing to hold it in place, and I CANT FIND IT. Someone please show me where to go.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jhold1345 said:


> I’ve been looking all over the internet for the freakin size of the bolts that go on the back of the wheel bearing to hold it in place, and I CANT FIND IT. Someone please show me where to go.


Welcome Aboard!

Are you asking about the spindle bolts?




















Also just remember we are a volunteer group that really has nothing to do with GM with the exception of owning a vehicle or two that they manufactured.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

jhold1345 said:


> I’ve been looking all over the internet for the freakin size of the bolts that go on the back of the wheel bearing to hold it in place, and I CANT FIND IT. Someone please show me where to go.


I usually just go to the parts counter at the dealer. I pay around 4-5 bucks per bolt that way. It's not cheap, but it saves me the aggravation of trying to find them elsewhere. And I know I have the correct parts.

YMMV.

Doug

.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

plano-doug said:


> I usually just go to the parts counter at the dealer. I pay around 4-5 bucks per bolt that way. It's not cheap, but it saves me the aggravation of trying to find them elsewhere. And I know I have the correct parts.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> ...


I was going to say your local Chevy dealership, for both bolts and Bolts.


----------

